#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  > [報到] 新獸報到

## ---嶽---

大家好..我叫嶽

狼族

中國傳統武術控

喜歡獸裝跟獸類相關

之後就請多多指教了

----------


## 仴小維仴

你好嶽
我是仴小維仴
你也可以叫我小維喔OWO
歡迎你來到狼樂呦
我也是狼族的
是白狼:3
中國傳統武術是指哪些OAO
我不懂QAQ
如果你想多交朋友
可以多來聊天室
只是早上比較少獸在而已OWO

----------


## 凔藍

嶽你好~
敝龍是凔藍~也可以叫敝龍小凔喔~0w0/
歡迎來樂園~
傳統武術是指太極拳, 跆拳道(?), 柔道(?), 九陰真經(?), 如來神掌(?), 輕功水上飄(?), 龜派氣功(?)等等嗎? (被踹飛
希望你能在樂園玩(?)得開心喔~

----------


## 夜落白櫻

嶽你好嗷~0w0/
僕是空之白狼，你也可以叫我小白。
歡迎來到樂園，這裡都是和樂的獸喔>w<
再度歡迎你來到樂園(搖搖尾

----------


## tobyhokh

你好，嶽~

我是托比，歡迎你來到狼之樂園。^ ^

我也是狼族的，是灰狼哦~

請你來聊天室和我們多多聊天，同時，也歡迎你多多發文哦~ OwO

最後，祝你玩得開心！

----------


## 月光銀牙

有點短的自我介紹呢..........不過沒關西

本狼叫做月光銀牙亦可叫銀牙

也是狼族喔~~

歡迎 獄 來到狼樂(伸爪

----------


## 努特

你好嶽,我是北極熊努特,歡迎來到狼之樂園
我是熊族,很高興認識你

----------


## 狼の寂

嶽你好，之前見過了 w (握爪
歡迎來到狼之樂園喔  :wuffer_howl: 

嶽終於加入了啊，等很久的說  : 3
這裡是個好地方，是群獸聚集，交流的場所，非常熱鬧的啊w

而且友獸們也都很熱情的喔~
相信你能夠在這裡玩得很愉快的

嶽的興趣是中國武術嗎?  感覺很酷呢www
咱記得嶽也超愛毛毛的吧(?
只可惜這裡雖然有這個版面，可是內部資訊已經蠻久沒更新了!
那裡算是比較冷門的區塊

然後稍微提醒一下，記得注意各版的版規喔~  
如此一來行走於各個版面間就比較有保障了!

如果對於這裡有什麼問題的話歡迎提出喔，這樣嶽就可以更快的認識環境囉  : 3

咱先介紹到這啦!
先預祝嶽能夠長期活躍於此，並且樂在其中喔w

以後還請多指教了!
どうぞ   よろしくお願いします  :wuffer_laugh:

----------


## fwiflof

嶽是個好字呢，很有武俠的感覺(你夠了......
中國武術，有種帥帥的感覺.............///////A///////////
歡迎你來啊！！等著你的活躍喔~//
那麼祝玩得愉快~+>WOy

----------


## 血獠

嶽你好~~我也是新獸!
我是妖狼族-血獠
多多指教

----------


## ---嶽---

謝謝各位的建議與介紹
至於傳統武術的部份..
拳→陳氏太極以及螳螂拳..少林拳系努力中
器械類
短兵器
刀.
長兵器
槍.棍
軟兵器
流星錘.三節棍
奇門兵器
扇

----------


## 川崎大龍

嶽 早安
感覺富有中華文化氣息的獸呢
歡迎來到樂園，希望有機會可以看到露一手owo

----------


## ---嶽---

川崎大龍   早阿
氣息稱不上
有機會要我露幾手都可以

----------

